# Problems with Canon mk3 locking up



## STvideography (Aug 17, 2012)

Both my 5d Mk3's are locking up intermittently. So far I've lost two wedding ceremonies from these cameras. I'm using genuine Sandisk extreme pro 32gb cards. I'm trying now to induce the problem at home to see if I can work out what is going on. So far it seems to me that the camera may be trying to write a file larger than fat32 will allow. Times the cameras have locked up have been around the moment the camera is about to split the file and start a new file to reach the 29 min mark. When the problem happens the footage starts to skip on the display for about 3 seconds then freezes. Only taking the battery out will unfreeze the camera. The footage of the previous 12 mins is lost completely. Does any one know of a forum dealing with this problem I can join? Canon really need to do something about this ASAP. The camera is useless for events until you can trust it will not loose your footage!


----------



## M.ST (Aug 17, 2012)

If you use the Sandisk 32 GB Extreme (pro) CF with 60 MB/s the locking up is a well know problem that I send four month ago to Canon. The problems occours in video mode, in silent mode and if you shoot a lot of pictures in a row.

But Canon don´t fix the problem until today.

Hint: Make sure that you format your CF in camera. But you can´t solve the problem with this.


----------



## STvideography (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm using the 90Mb/s sandisk extreme pro, must have the same problem as the 60Mb/s. 
Has anyone had this problem with the lexar 1000x ?


----------



## STvideography (Aug 20, 2012)

This is my response from Canon about the above issue.


_"Thank you for contacting Canon product support. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you. I am sorry to hear that your EOS 5D Mark III cameras are locking up intermittently.

We are not aware that there is an issue with these Sandisk cards within the camera. If you suspect it to be the cards, I would recommend trying a different brand and or size to see if the issues persist. We are not aware in advance when new firmware and or changes are coming to the camera. Anything like this would be announced on the Canon EOS web site. I would say that if another card causes the same issue you would want to send the camera in for service. Currently we are not able to recommend one specific brand of cards over another. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause you at this time.

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS 5D Mark III.

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Timothy
Technical Support Representative"_


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 29, 2012)

That really sucks, making mistakes like that on paid jobs is the worst feeling ever, sorry to hear you're having issues. But at the same time these things weren't designed with video in mind and you go into it knowing that you are going to have to make compromises/sacrifices for them to work.

That being said, issues like this are exactly why I avoid using DSLR's for stuff like events and weddings. They are great if you are in a studio environment or a shooting something that involves doing short takes, but for trying to capture longer stuff that you can't do over they are just too risky. There are plenty of great cameras that were actually designed for video that would make your life a whole heck of a lot easier and still give you shallow DOF, that may be worth looking into.


----------



## hugh2047 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi mate, 
I had this happen to me while filming a Wedding on the weekend. Exactly as you described. One 12 minute file was recorded and then I was at the end of the second 12 minute file and it started to go in slow motion and then the screen froze with the red record dot in the right hand corner. I turned the camera off and the image was still on the LCD? Then I pulled the battery out and turned the camera back on and I'd lost the file. Two questions 

a) Can you recover the file (it's meant to be a mov file but now appears as a zero kb dat file 
b) Can you get Canon to fix this. I know that Canon wrote you a polite email back which more or less said that they can't do anything. But if you and I are having this problem is this for us to deal with or for them to fix? My Mark III is still under warranty. 

To give you some ideas of what I was shooting with, I had a 70-200 IS on at the time, I'm using Sandisk 32gb 60mbs CF cards and genuine canon batteries. The climate I was shooting in was on the cooler side probably around 20 degrees so I don't think this is an overheating related problem. 

I look forward to your reply, Hugh : )


----------



## hugh2047 (Sep 11, 2012)

One other factor that could influence this. In weddings previously where I have used the mark III as a stationery wide shot i.e. on a tripod that didn't move this did not happen. On this wedding I had the camera on a monopod and was moving it a lot. 

What difference would this make I hear you say? 

Well you raised the good point that this happened at around what the changeover point would have been. Now if you move the camera it uses more memory. So on the Mark II when you moved it you used to only get an 11 minute file out of it and it would stop recording what if the mark III always recorded 13 minute files but if you move it heaps during that 13 minutes the file becomes larger than 4gb and it freezes. I'm going to test this out...


----------



## AlexB (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your lockup issue, but very glad that you have made a post about it here.

I just ran a test on my 5D3 and had no problems going through the whole 29 minutes 59 seconds cycle before I got a message that video recording was auto cancelled.

I recorded in ALL-I, 1920x1080p, 24 fps, manual mode 1/50, f/4, ISO5000. Recorded to CF card type Sandisk Extreme 16gb, 60mb/s. I don't have any 32gb card to use for testing.

Camera was stationary the whole time on my desk pointed towards my NAS, so the only movement in the image was a small blinking LED.

I will try another test later with movement in the picture to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## STvideography (Sep 22, 2012)

hugh2047 said:


> Hi mate,
> I had this happen to me while filming a Wedding on the weekend. Exactly as you described. One 12 minute file was recorded and then I was at the end of the second 12 minute file and it started to go in slow motion and then the screen froze with the red record dot in the right hand corner. I turned the camera off and the image was still on the LCD? Then I pulled the battery out and turned the camera back on and I'd lost the file. Two questions
> 
> a) Can you recover the file (it's meant to be a mov file but now appears as a zero kb dat file
> ...



Hey Hugh, I had the problem again today too  . I lost 12 mins of a wedding ceremony on one camera!! I sold all my sandisk cards and switch to 32gb Lexar 1000x But still the same issue, so the problem isn't with the cards! One thing we have in common is all the times it has happen to me I have been using a canon 70-200 IS II lense! maybe this is where the problem lies? Has anyone else with this combo had problems? We really need to get onto this and get canon to fix it ASAP, this is a major fault which renders the camera useless for events if you can not trust it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

STvideography said:


> hugh2047 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


Those having the problem need to write it down and send it to Canon. Go to a video dedicated forum where users post who may be Canon makers of light, when they mention the issue to Canon, it has more impact.
Unless Canon gets a lot of similar reports with enough details that they can repeat it, it gets lost in the noise of reports from those who have user errors.


----------



## STvideography (Sep 23, 2012)

DB said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > That being said, issues like this are exactly why I avoid using DSLR's for stuff like events and weddings. They are great if you are in a studio environment or a shooting something that involves doing short takes, but for trying to capture longer stuff that you can't do over they are just too risky. There are plenty of great cameras that were actually designed for video that would make your life a whole heck of a lot easier and still give you shallow DOF, that may be worth looking into.
> ...



Mate Canon advertise these and sell them as video capable camera, so it isn't a suprise people are using them as dedicated video cameras. Other than this unique problem they are the best thing out there for the money. I have an expensive video camera (current model) that doesn't come anywhere near these for picture quality.


----------



## STvideography (Sep 23, 2012)

AlexB said:


> Sorry to hear about your lockup issue, but very glad that you have made a post about it here.
> 
> I just ran a test on my 5D3 and had no problems going through the whole 29 minutes 59 seconds cycle before I got a message that video recording was auto cancelled.
> 
> ...



All times this problem has happen to me I've been filming using IPB. Do you have a canon 70-200 IS ii lens to test on? I'm thinking the problem may be something to do with this combo. I'm trying to induce the problem now with no luck. Seems internitant. But has never happened when using other lenses!


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 23, 2012)

STvideography said:


> All times this problem has happen to me I've been filming using IPB. Do you have a canon 70-200 IS ii lens to test on? I'm thinking the problem may be something to do with this combo. I'm trying to induce the problem now with no luck. Seems internitant. But has never happened when using other lenses!


Just a thought if you're trying to reproduce it is to point the camera at a TV to get a fair bit of movement to make sure you're not getting smaller files due to better compression. That could also be the difference between lenses, maybe with the 70-200 you've got a lot of action in the frame whereas you normally use wider angle lenses for stuff where there's a lot of static background?


----------



## TFM (Nov 4, 2012)

ST, any luck? Getting a 5d3 soon and I'm worried about these reports to be honest!


----------



## Studio78 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have also had the locking up problem:
New camera, 2nd shoot, firmware version 1.1.3, Sigma 50mm Lens, Sandisk Extreme 32gb 60mb/s, indoor, airconditioned room, early in the day, shooting a 10 sec clip and it froze


----------



## candyman (Nov 20, 2012)

STvideography said:


> I'm using the 90Mb/s sandisk extreme pro, must have the same problem as the 60Mb/s.
> Has anyone had this problem with the lexar 1000x ?


 
I had NO lockups using the 16GB Lexar 1000x on my 5D MKIII
Shooting Ai Servo RAW at soccergames
I did not try yet the video mode

I always format the CF in camera. And when transferring files, I never take the CF out from the camera. I just connect the camera with the USB cable.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 20, 2012)

It´s a very old problem that is well knows since December 2011. I report this problem to Canon in December 2011 because my prototype is locking up.

Canon knows that many of the 5D Mark III´s are locking up if you use SanDisk CF cards (32 GB Extreme, etc.).

The problem is, that Canon knows the problem and after nearly a year nothing happens. It´s a shame.

Conclusion: If you have many SanDisk Cards test the camera and if you have problems return it and demand your money back. Or forget the 5D Mark III and wait what is coming next. The image quality from the 6D is better than the image quality from the 5D Mark III, but the shutter in the 5D Mark III is better build. But as the 5D Mark III you loose with the 6D over ISO 3200 a lot of fine details. For professional use don´t go higher then ISO 1600 oder ISO 3200 if you don´t make action or wildlife shots. Possible the new high megapixel camera in a bigger body than the 5D Mark III is an option for you. The image quality is amazing.


----------



## STvideography (Nov 21, 2012)

I have since had my 5d MK3 lock up using my new 1000x 32gb lexar card :'-( I've started shooting video with my image stablizer switched off on my 70-200mm lense to try and see if this helps. I'll post here if I can work out where the problem lies.


----------



## Darkoroom (Dec 1, 2012)

I shot 100's of clips since march and I had it happen to me twice...few months ago and few minutes ago.....it sucks..i hope Canon can figure it out.

this time the Lens was 16-35...sandisc 32gb


----------



## STvideography (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Darkodoom, Are you using genuine canon batteries?


----------



## starflux (Feb 20, 2013)

I work for a major corporation and we employ 11 Canon 5D Mark II cameras for shooting both still and (corporate training and PR) video. I have shot endless hours and countless Gigs of video using the mark II. Lenses we use range from the 70-200 IS f2.8 to first gen. 24-70's to Zeiss ZE lenses. Memory cards are mostly 400x Lexar 16gb and a few Sandisk Extreme 8gb. With many years of experience with this type of camera for video I have learned a lot about the pro and cons regarding dslr video usage. One of the biggest drawbacks being the 12 minute clip length of the Mark II. Upon receiving my first Canon 5D Mark III in April of 2012 i was to shot a corporate event involving a long speech about 25 minutes in length. I decided to try out the new Mark III and its claimed longer recording time. The camera was set up using a standard video tripod. I was also using a Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS II lens. Mounted on the hotshoe was a Rode shotgun Mic that plugged into the cameras mic port. I was also using Bose QC II headphones for monitoring. The cards i used for media capture were all (4) 16gb Lexar 400x. The first two speeches i recorded were all perfect but they were also less than ten minutes in length. I decided for the 3rd speech, which was to be about 25 minutes in length, to format a new blank card to make sure I would have enough space to achieve this. At about the 12 minute mark of the recording i started to notice the image on the live preview screen begin to skip and act like it was in slow motion. The blinking record light on the back of the camera changed from blinking to a solid red on. No matter what button I pushed or no matter what switch I switch on or off the image stayed frozen in the preview and the red light remained on. I quickly decided to remove the cameras battery and switched to a third card and managed to start recording once again. Unfortunately, all of the video that had been recorded prior to the freeze was completely lost. I tried numerous rescue software to no avail. It's def. never a good experience having to tell a client/co-worker that your camera mysteriously malfunctioned and you lost important footage. Regardless of the pros and cons of shooting dslr for video, in all the years of shooting dslr video with the Canon 5D Mark II i have never had this problem, ever... period. The Mark III will be shelved for video until this problem is address properly and fixed properly. Shame on you Canon for making us your beta testers.


----------



## @!ex (Feb 20, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Possible the new high megapixel camera in a bigger body than the 5D Mark III is an option for you. The image quality is amazing.



You act like you have used or seen actual output from the new high megapixel camera, if so please elaborate....


----------



## Camerajah (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine have locked up at least 3 times and twice in a single day had to remove and reinstall the battery magazine and I only shoot stills-pixel vertex grip with a pair of canon batteries and rare bird canon lens EF28-80 usm metal mount,I am thinking it may be the lens or silent shutter setting,but I think this will all vanish with April's firmware update from Canon


----------



## curtisp777 (Feb 22, 2013)

STvideography said:


> I'm using the 90Mb/s sandisk extreme pro, must have the same problem as the 60Mb/s.
> Has anyone had this problem with the lexar 1000x ?



I have the lexar 32GB 1000x CF Card and it has not locked up on me yet. I have not taken very many videos with my 5d MK3. Sometimes I have processing issues with my images when I try to edit them with ACD See Pro Ver 6.0


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 22, 2013)

I shoot video on the 5DIII frequently. I used Sandisk Extreme Pro 32GB 90MB/sec. But I only use one of the cards at a time. Either CF or SD but never both for video. I usually just use the CF card.

I didn't pick up on it in the threads but maybe it's related to having both cards in the camera at the same time regardless of whether you are using the 2nd. I've found the best performance is with JUST the CF card installed.


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had the issue and decided to record it. Over a 2 hour period yesterday I was able to get it to come up a total of 10 times ranging in times from 18 seconds to 4 minutes even. I'm not so sure it's a card issue. I'm using CF 90mbps and SD at 45mbps. Maybe I could see issues with the 45mbps cards but 90mbps.? Once you see my video, it's 18 seconds into recording so I'm just not 100% sure it's a card issue but to be fair I don't think we should rule out the card issue completely. More testing has to be done for sure. Either way loosing footage because of a camera freezing during video recording is hazardous in our business. Canon must be made aware of the issue and get it fixed for everyone involved.

Check out the video, I've sent it to Canon as proof and will be sending in my MK3 Monday.

5D MK3 Freeze Frame during video

Please forgive me for it being out of focus but capturing this one freezing 18 seconds into recording I couldn't pass up the chance to show it.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know if it is related but I almost exclusively shoot stills. I have had it happen around 3-4 times where the display buttons on the back of the 5d mark iii become unresponsive. The lcd will not show any images (or menu items) for review. The camera will allow me to continue taking pictures though. I use lexar 400 and 1000 cf cards. I haven't found any pattern as to when it occurs. I wonder if this is the stiils equivalent of what you are seeing in video.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

So you said you used both CF and SD cards. Were they both in the camera at the same time or in one at a time during the test?



smphoto74 said:


> I've had the issue and decided to record it. Over a 2 hour period yesterday I was able to get it to come up a total of 10 times ranging in times from 18 seconds to 4 minutes even. I'm not so sure it's a card issue. I'm using CF 90mbps and SD at 45mbps. Maybe I could see issues with the 45mbps cards but 90mbps.? Once you see my video, it's 18 seconds into recording so I'm just not 100% sure it's a card issue but to be fair I don't think we should rule out the card issue completely. More testing has to be done for sure. Either way loosing footage because of a camera freezing during video recording is hazardous in our business. Canon must be made aware of the issue and get it fixed for everyone involved.
> 
> Check out the video, I've sent it to Canon as proof and will be sending in my MK3 Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 23, 2013)

Both CF & SD cards where in the camera at the same time. I tested the SD card first and it failed 3 times before I switched to the CF card where it failed 7 times. Both cards were formatted in camera. Both cards are 32GB cards so plenty of room. Battery was down to 50%



East Wind Photography said:


> So you said you used both CF and SD cards. Were they both in the camera at the same time or in one at a time during the test?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

Try it again with JUST the CF card and with JUST the SD card. That is an important data point that Canon will want to know. If you cant get it to fail with 1 card then they may have an issue with the card bus timing trying to respond to both cards at the same time. Even when you are writing to only one card, the camera bus still polls the other card if it's inserted. At these speeds when you are pushing the limits, timing is critical. IF it's out of spec a little it can cause a crash. We have the same issue with PCs and memory. Things gotta work like clockwork or it just fails.



smphoto74 said:


> Both CF & SD cards where in the camera at the same time. I tested the SD card first and it failed 3 times before I switched to the CF card where it failed 7 times. Both cards were formatted in camera. Both cards are 32GB cards so plenty of room. Battery was down to 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I will check that out first thing in the morning and let everyone know. Even if this is the issue, it will be good to narrow down what it is so it can be fixed but I don't believe it's a solution. Canon still needs to address and fix the issue. 

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see where I could record video to both cards at once. I can only record to either a CF or SD card. Is there an option to record video to both CF & SD at the same time and if not, why would the camera time out if its trying to read the second card if there is no option for it in the first place? It could be as simple as a program change and fixed with a firmware update...which would be awesome. Either way I'll test it first thing in the morning and post results. 



East Wind Photography said:


> Try it again with JUST the CF card and with JUST the SD card. That is an important data point that Canon will want to know. If you cant get it to fail with 1 card then they may have an issue with the card bus timing trying to respond to both cards at the same time. Even when you are writing to only one card, the camera bus still polls the other card if it's inserted. At these speeds when you are pushing the limits, timing is critical. IF it's out of spec a little it can cause a crash. We have the same issue with PCs and memory. Things gotta work like clockwork or it just fails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I can confirm with only 1 card in the MK3 at once whether it's a CF card or SD card the camera still freezes. 28 seconds on the CF card and 2:20 on the SD card. 

I personally think the issue has something that involves the cards but the cards aren't the problem. I think it's a programming/writing/buffering issue. I think we need to stick together and quit putting so much blame on the cards. My MK2 has no problem recording 1080p on CF cards, the same cards and slower cards. The problem is within the MK3 and needs to be addressed as such. 

I'll be sending off all the information I have including several videos to Canon Monday and hopefully this is a one time deal although from reports elsewhere people are still having issues after getting their camera back. Personally I love the MK3 and hope it gets fixed. I do not want to give it up. lol. I want to do more testing myself, different settings, different lenses, there are so many things to check it all takes time. 

On a side note, my second 5D mk3 has not frozen in the 2 days I've tested it so I don't think this is happening to every camera but looking online quite a few people are having issues so it does need to be addressed. 



East Wind Photography said:


> Try it again with JUST the CF card and with JUST the SD card. That is an important data point that Canon will want to know. If you cant get it to fail with 1 card then they may have an issue with the card bus timing trying to respond to both cards at the same time. Even when you are writing to only one card, the camera bus still polls the other card if it's inserted. At these speeds when you are pushing the limits, timing is critical. IF it's out of spec a little it can cause a crash. We have the same issue with PCs and memory. Things gotta work like clockwork or it just fails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 24, 2013)

The problem with writng to both cards is the card buss has to do twice the load. I'm not even sure if it was possible if it could keep up 30fps at full HD. Just too much data to push down at once.

So it's interesting that it happens with only one card. Honestly I think there is an issue with the camera card bus. Either faulty or just out of spec. I don't have any issues with recording video on my 5diii with 32 gb sandisk extreme pro 90 mbps. I've taken a full card of video on the CF and the SD but I didn't use both at the same time. It's possible the spec is tight and its drifting over time and requires a "tweak" to get it back to spec. 

Since it seems you can reproduce it with good regularity, you should send the whole thing back to Canon for evaluation...lens, battery and memory card too. It's a pain but so is losing video. Should be under warranty still so don't give up on it.



smphoto74 said:


> I can confirm with only 1 card in the MK3 at once whether it's a CF card or SD card the camera still freezes. 28 seconds on the CF card and 2:20 on the SD card.
> 
> I personally think the issue has something that involves the cards but the cards aren't the problem. I think it's a programming/writing/buffering issue. I think we need to stick together and quit putting so much blame on the cards. My MK2 has no problem recording 1080p on CF cards, the same cards and slower cards. The problem is within the MK3 and needs to be addressed as such.
> 
> ...


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I won't give up. I was planning on sending in the 35mm anyways so that will work out great for Canon to have exactly the same equipment as I have be using. I also agree with what you're saying and I believe it will be a simple fix. If it's a firmware thing hopefully they can throw it in the next one coming in April. 


I'll keep you all updated.

Thanks



East Wind Photography said:


> The problem with writng to both cards is the card buss has to do twice the load. I'm not even sure if it was possible if it could keep up 30fps at full HD. Just too much data to push down at once.
> 
> So it's interesting that it happens with only one card. Honestly I think there is an issue with the camera card bus. Either faulty or just out of spec. I don't have any issues with recording video on my 5diii with 32 gb sandisk extreme pro 90 mbps. I've taken a full card of video on the CF and the SD but I didn't use both at the same time. It's possible the spec is tight and its drifting over time and requires a "tweak" to get it back to spec.
> 
> Since it seems you can reproduce it with good regularity, you should send the whole thing back to Canon for evaluation...lens, battery and memory card too. It's a pain but so is losing video. Should be under warranty still so don't give up on it.


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Magic Lantern asked me to install their software to see if the freezing still happens. I used different cards for this and put the cards from yesterday into the other MK3 I have and that other MK3 recorded a full 29:59 before stopping(due to time limit not freezing) From the video below you can see it still freezes with ML installed and different cards and settings changed slightly to 1920x1080 24p IPB. I also tried it using the 640x480 30p setting and it still stopped. Also put it in still mode and shot continuous for 58 shots. Now the buffer paused the shooting but I just kept the button pushed. No freezing and I've also shot thousands of images prior to this without issue. Settings for stills was full Raw.

5D MK3 Freeze Frame with Magic Lantern Installed


----------



## STvideography (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.change.org/petitions/canon-fix-the-canon-5dmk3-camera-freeze-and-lost-files-problem

Sign the petition to get canon to fix this problem.


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, Canon must really be taking notice. I just got an email from Canon CPS loan department along with a tracking number and I'm guessing they are sending me a MK3 loaner while they fix mine. I didn't even ask. I just let them know via email that I was sending in my MK3 march 4th along with the video of course. Since my MK3 reproduces the error consistently I hope Canon can find a fix for everyone. 

I will keep everyone up to date with the progress and outcome but this is a good sign Canon is taking notice and someone is getting on the ball to getting this fixed. 



STvideography said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/canon-fix-the-canon-5dmk3-camera-freeze-and-lost-files-problem
> 
> Sign the petition to get canon to fix this problem.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Feb 26, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Conclusion: If you have many SanDisk Cards test the camera and if you have problems return it and demand your money back. Or forget the 5D Mark III and wait what is coming next. The image quality from the 6D is better than the image quality from the 5D Mark III, but the shutter in the 5D Mark III is better build.


Still considering 6D, but from video perspective 5D Mark III looks better. Not only because 6D have problems with moire, no headphone jack, but also I found discussion in YouTube Video: 5D mark III reviewed by Philip Bloom, there people was asking author how it compares to 6D and one of the Philip Blooms answers, that sharpening video in post doesnt work that good, like with 5D mark III. (the same problem like with 5D mark II)


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 26, 2013)

Agreed, I saw Philips review of the 6D vs the MK3 and I wouldn't get the 6D. 70D is out soon and then I'd consider a GH3 before finally a 6D(if you couldn't go with a MK3). From the rumors I'm reading a 7D mk2 won't be out till late summer or early fall. Actually I'd most probably pick up a used MK2 before a 6D. lol


----------



## filmdock (Feb 27, 2013)

I am scheduled to buy a Mark III tomorrow and I saw posts about video capture lock-up/freezing and I was alarmed so I immediately reviewed my Mark II footages. Here's what I think. I have used a Mark II for a feature film last year and I know that these DSLRs can only record up to about 12 minutes of full HD footage in .MOV format. Why? Because any card whether CF or SD and even flash drives are formatted in FAT32 regardless of its capacity which means they can only keep up to 4GB (I've recorded a 4.18GB of 00:12:12 footage) of file at a time and 12 minutes of full HD in .MOV is exactly 4GB. I think that's what causing it to lock up. The only problem is that it shouldn't freeze to avoid losing data. Mark II just stops recording and stores that long footage. Then you just have to push record again. So to those of you who already have the Mark III who use it to cover long events, hit that pause/record button before it reaches that 12 minute mark.


----------



## smphoto74 (Feb 28, 2013)

So are you still going to get a MK3? 

With the MK3 you can record up to 29:59m split over 3 files(4gb). However the issue for most of us with the freezing has nothing to do with the time limit as you can see from the videos shown it freezes 18 seconds into recording. 




filmdock said:


> I am scheduled to buy a Mark III tomorrow and I saw posts about video capture lock-up/freezing and I was alarmed so I immediately reviewed my Mark II footages. Here's what I think. I have used a Mark II for a feature film last year and I know that these DSLRs can only record up to about 12 minutes of full HD footage in .MOV format. Why? Because any card whether CF or SD and even flash drives are formatted in FAT32 regardless of its capacity which means they can only keep up to 4GB (I've recorded a 4.18GB of 00:12:12 footage) of file at a time and 12 minutes of full HD in .MOV is exactly 4GB. I think that's what causing it to lock up. The only problem is that it shouldn't freeze to avoid losing data. Mark II just stops recording and stores that long footage. Then you just have to push record again. So to those of you who already have the Mark III who use it to cover long events, hit that pause/record button before it reaches that 12 minute mark.


----------



## ibobulus (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a 5D MK3 loaded with a sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB SD card rolling on high end corporate video and lost 7 mins or so of footage of a CEO interview due to a freeze. Luckily I was running as second cam - with primary cam a SONY F-800. It was a serious embarrassment, but not a disaster only because the primary cam saved us. I had another freeze recently while rolling video - again a Sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB (a different copy from the first one) and a different 5 D MK3!! Not sure what is going on, but all trust is gone. Will not roll a single clip longer then 7 mins or so for fear of losing a massive moment. I have used these cameras extensively for broadcast without problems, for several years since the very early days of the 5d mk2, and love them. Please, Canon, get to the bottom of this!


----------



## smphoto74 (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel your pain. Please send your MK3's into Canon along with what you wrote. The more people that send in their camera's the more Canon will see that it's just not being made up and will be forced to address the issue. This is a real issue and loosing footage, even if you have backup camera's rolling at the time in unacceptable. 

People shouldn't have to live with the freezing "cause they have backups"

Please post what Canon does to your MK3's and sign the petition. 

Many Thanks! 



ibobulus said:


> I had a 5D MK3 loaded with a sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB SD card rolling on high end corporate video and lost 7 mins or so of footage of a CEO interview due to a freeze. Luckily I was running as second cam - with primary cam a SONY F-800. It was a serious embarrassment, but not a disaster only because the primary cam saved us. I had another freeze recently while rolling video - again a Sandisk Extreme Pro 32 GB (a different copy from the first one) and a different 5 D MK3!! Not sure what is going on, but all trust is gone. Will not roll a single clip longer then 7 mins or so for fear of losing a massive moment. I have used these cameras extensively for broadcast without problems, for several years since the very early days of the 5d mk2, and love them. Please, Canon, get to the bottom of this!


----------



## mvddriesch (Mar 22, 2013)

*Problems with Canon mk3 (missing RAW files)*

I am shooting mostly stills, in RAW+JPEG mode.

Regularly, there are some RAW files missing, means all I am left with is a JPEG. It just happens to a few images. But it is still annoying.

Anyone else experiences this issues?


----------



## mavpro (Mar 29, 2013)

To all who have had issues with the cameras locking up. I am working with Canon in the US, another guy (Maxim) in AU, trying to figure some of these issues and assisting Canon along the way.

As of this post, there is no found cause as to what is resulting in the cameras crashing.

It has been reported on the following cameras:

7D
5DMII
5DMIII
6D

Takes place when both taking photos and video, the latter of which seems to be more prominent.

You MUST MUST MUST MUST contact Canon to report this.

It is NOT the cards, it is NOT the types of cards, it has nothing to do with the recording options within the camera's menu.


----------



## mark17022 (Apr 23, 2013)

Another one here with the same issue and timing as OP. I've used both my MkIII's a lot and never had a problem. This was the first time I ran an SD in the cam with a CF and was recording to the SD at the time. I initially thought mine was at the 4gb changeover on last file before 29:59 limit but now that I look it appears it wrote the last 4gb file properly and got 2.5 minutes in to the next file before locking up. So at least I only lost 2.5 mins instead of the whole 22min file it was up to at the time!


----------



## petrosv (Apr 23, 2013)

It's out of question buy a pro camera 3500 €and never knows when you bring back a video without problems or you must apologize to the client that CANON company is the reason that you lost his event or you must make the marriage again and maybe get a full video. With 7d never had this problem or 5dII .
Sorry about my bad English .


----------



## mabou2 (May 17, 2013)

I get and ERR 2 when I use the Lexar 600x or 1000x 32 GB card. I have yet to see the problem with the 16gb cards 2 600x.

I've only seen the problem when shooting with a 17-40. I have seen the problem when shooting in full manual, 1080P.

Totally unacceptable.


----------



## DaveF (Jun 19, 2013)

My MarkIII started locking up when filming a concert, then started showing only a white screen or going pink or red
or green when taking pictures. Sent it back to Canon and say it a warranty issue and are replacing the Main Board.
Only problem is after a week and a half no one can tell me when they will get the parts to fix it. The repair loop
has no part to fix this problem. I'm really disappointed with this set of issues, and will probably dump the MarkIII 
when I get it back, whenever that will be... purchased in Nov. 2012. No parts at the repair facility for a possible 
known issue is unexcuseable...... my customers would not accept such a situation.


----------

